# Interview on Thursday



## Natalie123 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have an interview at a local opticians on Thursday for a job as an optical assistant. Scary! Any tips as this is my first interview for a long time?


----------



## Monica (Jan 23, 2012)

No tips, just GOOD LUCK XXXXX


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2012)

You are a lovely, intelligent and caring young woman - just be yourself  Good luck!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 23, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> I have an interview at a local opticians on Thursday for a job as an optical assistant. Scary! Any tips as this is my first interview for a long time?



Well done Natalie, that's really good news. Just be yourself, try and relax and find out as much as you can about being an optical assistant and the company you are working for ( that always helps)  Good luck and sending you good positive vibes  for Thursday  Sheena


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks all. Sheena - good tips, I always forget to ask plenty of questions, thanks x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Thanks all. Sheena - good tips, I always forget to ask plenty of questions, thanks x



One thing I always do if asked if I would like some tea or coffee at an interview is ask for water instead. It's easier to hold and drink than a hot drink and the cool liquid is nicer to sip as you formulate replies


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 23, 2012)

Only thing I can think of working for an optician is. LOOK into things thoroughly. SEE whats on offer, and make sure your in the FRAME for the job. 

Good luck with the interview, I'm sure you'll be ok.


John


----------



## AJLang (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck with your interview


----------



## trophywench (Jan 23, 2012)

I've literally just spent an hilarious hour at the opticians myself.  From the experience and prior ones ........

I'd say the first two attributes a person needs to work there are empathy and a good sense of humour - both of which you have.  If you have the ability to persuade a 3 year old girl to let you look behind her ears, it could also help. (cos otherwise no-one may ever know why her glasses keep falling off her face)  Also I dare say, enough patience to deal with the deaf/dopey/decrepit/disabled/downright stroppy!  

Apart from intelligence, and good eyesight (for getting eensy teensy screws back in glasses) - I can't think of owt else.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 23, 2012)

Make sure you know where it is. Don't arrive more than 10 minutes ahead of time (5 mins is best) even if it means going for a cuppa, which isn't a bad idea as long as the cafe has a loo! Take a spare pair of tights, I always get holes in mine when it's vital I look my best.

You *know* you can do the job!

Good luck.


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck Nat.All I can say is just be yourself and keep calm. x


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 23, 2012)

Northerner said:


> One thing I always do if asked if I would like some tea or coffee at an interview is ask for water instead. It's easier to hold and drink than a hot drink and the cool liquid is nicer to sip as you formulate replies



I prefer asking for a single malt... Shows you have class! 

good luck!


----------



## KateR (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope the interview went well Natalie


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 26, 2012)

Me too, let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, interview went really well, still don't know if I'm going to get the job or not because the regional manager wants to do 2nd interviews because she wants a say in it too


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, interview went really well, still don't know if I'm going to get the job or not because the regional manager wants to do 2nd interviews because she wants a say in it too



Ooh! Sounds promising Natalie!  Fingers crossed for a second interview!


----------



## Paul (Jan 26, 2012)

good luck with the second interveiw when  ever I interview for jobs I always ask why do you want to work for us and what can you tell mw about the company I work for it is surprising how many folk do no home work on the company thay are hoping to work for my advise would be to do some home work first.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 26, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, interview went really well, still don't know if I'm going to get the job or not because the regional manager wants to do 2nd interviews because she wants a say in it too



That sounds postive Natalie, hopefully this one will be the right one for you.   Good luck  Sheenax


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Natalie,

Glad your interview today went well. Good luck with your 2nd interview.

_Gill_


----------



## Steff (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi thats great news very positive


----------



## Monica (Jan 27, 2012)

Paul said:


> when  ever I interview for jobs I always ask why do you want to work for us and what can you tell mw about the company I work for



Why do I want to work for you?  I hate this question!!!
I want to work for you because you've advertised a job I think I'm able to do!!! 
What can you tell me about the company I work for? Don't you know?

I guess you wouldn't employ me then


----------



## Monica (Jan 27, 2012)

Natalie - good luck for your second interview


----------



## macast (Jan 27, 2012)

oooh well done!   and good luck for the 2nd interview x


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2012)

Natalie

I have some very good advice for that 2nd interview.

Don't listen to Monica!

OK?


----------



## Monica (Jan 27, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Natalie
> 
> I have some very good advice for that 2nd interview.
> 
> ...



No, don't ever say what I said above, Natalie. I wouldn't, I'm just saying that's how I feel about this question.


----------



## Paul (Jan 28, 2012)

Monica said:


> Why do I want to work for you?  I hate this question!!!
> I want to work for you because you've advertised a job I think I'm able to do!!!
> What can you tell me about the company I work for? Don't you know?
> 
> I guess you wouldn't employ me then



your right so far how about 'what have you got to offer my compay' thats always a good one.


----------



## Monica (Feb 1, 2012)

Paul said:


> your right so far how about 'what have you got to offer my compay' thats always a good one.



oh yes, that's another good one. I wouldn't be able to syay "my expertise in "this" field, as I haven't worked outside my home for years.
I dread the day I have to go back to work I don't think anyone will want to employ me if they ask me questions like that.


----------



## Paul (Feb 1, 2012)

Monica said:


> oh yes, that's another good one. I wouldn't be able to syay "my expertise in "this" field, as I haven't worked outside my home for years.
> I dread the day I have to go back to work I don't think anyone will want to employ me if they ask me questions like that.



Go back to work I always thought that looking after children /Husbands/Homes was a full time job it has to be harder than whan most of us men do all day I only work 8-10 hrs a day my wife works 24hrs a day 7 days a week 365 days a year,


----------



## Monica (Feb 1, 2012)

Paul said:


> Go back to work I always thought that looking after children /Husbands/Homes was a full time job it has to be harder than whan most of us men do all day I only work 8-10 hrs a day my wife works 24hrs a day 7 days a week 365 days a year,



Thank you for appreciating this I *almost* work as much as your wife too , but when I go out to work, it will be the other way round in our household. I'll be the "breadwinner" while OH will do my job - domestic engineer and diabetes nurse (well, maybe not the nurse bit).
My last interview was 17 years ago (wow, how time flies!!!)
My biggest problem is that I have no confidence in myself and of course that will show in an interview (if I ever get that far). I'm not actually looking for work ATM anyway.


----------



## Paul (Feb 1, 2012)

I am now in the middle of a two week break and will be glad to get back to work for a rest I don,t think I could hack being a home working all day without a break far to many females in my opinion take the easy route and get away from the home nowadays to work i now the money is needed but your time building a home and bringing up children is above any price give up the mobile phones and huge Tv's manage without the latest game's station and Sky Tv you can never buy time back.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2012)

Hurrah for people who think like Paul !

Sadly however an awful lot of wives are at work not for the biggest telly in the street, but to just keep up the mortgage payments and other household bills.

My husband never earned enough for me to pack it in, not until at least after we'd paid the mortgage off anyway.  That's why we never considered having children - no childminders then - my MIL used to ask when she was going to be a Grandma and I used to say, 'When you offer to pack up work and look after a baby - cos I certainly can't afford to'


----------



## Monica (Feb 1, 2012)

We've been very lucky. PILs have always bought us "expensive" christmas presents. 3 piece suite, TV, money towards house, PC. We don't have SKY, but not because it's expensive - because we watch enought TV as it is
MIL also bought lots of the girls' clothes when they were little and of course having 2 girls, Fi wore all of Carol's old clothes. That has stopped now, as it's not cool anymore. We have hardly replaced any of our furniture we bought 17 years ago when we moved up here from a Studio Flat to a 3 bed House. Our wardrobes were a "hand-me-down" from PILs too.

I stopped work when Carol was born, because the Childminder would have cost more than I earnt


----------



## Mark T (Feb 1, 2012)

Paul said:


> Go back to work I always thought that looking after children /Husbands/Homes was a full time job it has to be harder than whan most of us men do all day I only work 8-10 hrs a day my wife works 24hrs a day 7 days a week 365 days a year,


I'm almost the same except for that my contractual hours are only 7? (and I'll be b*****d if I'll work for free) and I make the point of stealing my little boy away for around 7 - 10 hours per week so she get's a little break occasionally.

But not everyone has this opportunity.  Some of my wife's NCT group have husbands who work in London (commuting) and therefore have less opportunity to relieve there overworked wives.

But have we gone off topic ?  Good luck with that second interview Natalie.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 1, 2012)

Fingers crossed for the second interview Nataoie.


----------



## Steff (Feb 1, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Sadly however an awful lot of wives are at work not for the biggest telly in the street, but to just keep up the mortgage payments and other household bills.



So very true Jenny, I work to live not live to work im afriad,atm Im lucky if we see about ?50-?70 left over for us, it all goes on bills bills bills and food.

P..s when is the second interview Natalie? x


----------



## Natalie123 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi, had the 2nd interview on Wednesday, haven't heard back yet so I'm not hopeful


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, had the 2nd interview on Wednesday, haven't heard back yet so I'm not hopeful



Nat did they give you a time scale of getting back to you? i had to wait 10 days for a phone call about a job once .


----------



## Paul (Feb 3, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, had the 2nd interview on Wednesday, haven't heard back yet so I'm not hopeful



Ive got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2012)

Ohh - I do hope you're wrong about that Natalie.


----------



## Monica (Feb 3, 2012)

It has only been 2 days, don't give up hope yet - fingers crossed


----------

